# Amano temperature tolerance



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

What is the maximum water temperature that Amanos can survive in?Some advice from your experiences are highly appreciated.Thanx


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They can handle temps up to 80F, honestly. But I find they thrive in temps 68-72, just like most other dwarf freshwater shrimp.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I kept mine in 80-82F without any probs.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

The heat around here has gotten the tank to 82-84 F for two weeks straight now, and the Amanos here are still happily stealing food pellets from the rams!


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

My tank is at 84 and still going.I think they are doomed.


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

I had my tank accidentally at 86 for several weeks. Amanos did fine. Now it's back down to the high 70's.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

84-86 with no issues


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've found lifespan is shortened when temps are above 77/78 but they still do well.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Summertime here is in the 100s. Tanks regularly get into 86-88 Amano do just fine. Have kept them for years.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have plenty at 84F that are well over 2 years old.
As in like about 100.

I have reservations about such claims about lower temps, the issue is likely more about high enough O2.

Which is lower when you have higher temps.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Warmer temps tend to speed up growth, breeding, hatching, the life cycle in general. Seems to be the case with most shrimp. Can be observed easily with N. davidi (formerly N. heteropoda).

In my cooler tanks (low 70s), I've had Amano Shrimp surpass the five year mark - five years of having them in my possession, not since birth for these shrimp, obviously. Shrimp from the same source in my tanks that are about 78-80 only ended up living about three years. They grew faster, were more frequently berried, etc. Don't think it's much of an oxygenation issue for them, as I tend to overdo it with shrimp. Definitely a combination of things that go along with higher temps, though.

I find them to be some of the hardiest, most fun shrimp I've ever kept. They thrive in as many conditions and temperatures as Neos. But I prefer low 70s if I have my pick.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

Hmm, if my rams were happy in the low 70s I would have considered a way to keep the tank cooler. As it is, the rams are happy at the current 81+F temp, even if that means shortening the lifespan of the amano. 

By the way, all my Neo shrimp are gone- I suspect one of the neon tetra as being a shrimp beheader. However, none of the fish either have the interest or have the ability to take an amano down, which is great.


----------

